# A memorial day thanks



## Greg King (May 28, 2007)

Just want to say thanks to all who have served and given their lives for our nation ....and to Shesulsa thanks for changing your avitar to a Pearl Harbor Memorial ...My Grandfather is a Pearl Harbor survivor....every time i look at him i wonder what he really went through that day.....


----------



## bluemtn (May 28, 2007)

I'll second that...

:asian:


----------



## terryl965 (May 28, 2007)

Guess I will third it


----------



## IcemanSK (May 28, 2007)

Yeah, what they said:asian:


----------



## MBuzzy (May 29, 2007)

Hooah!


----------



## Carol (May 29, 2007)

Amen :asian:


----------



## JOHN PATTON (May 29, 2007)

I also want to thank all that served ! God bless them and there familys


----------



## shesulsa (May 29, 2007)

Greg King said:


> Just want to say thanks to all who have served and given their lives for our nation ....and to Shesulsa thanks for changing your avitar to a Pearl Harbor Memorial ...My Grandfather is a Pearl Harbor survivor....every time i look at him i wonder what he really went through that day.....


Ditto the thanks.

My uncle told us about standing next to and watching his best buddy get a shell through the midsection ... and more about the surprise and the carnage that dreadful day.  There was never a doubt that he bore his burden gladly and with love for family and country.

Walking the Arizona memorial was almost surreal for me - I looked at the  names on the wall wondering which one was my uncle's friend.  And I found, more than once on that wall, a series of names who were related - brothers, cousins ....  We did not just lose men on that day, we lost families.

God bless and keep every single one, and we who care will keep their memory.

:asian:


----------



## Drac (May 29, 2007)

Ditto to all the above...


----------



## mrhnau (May 29, 2007)

Greg King said:


> Just want to say thanks to all who have served and given their lives for our nation ....and to Shesulsa thanks for changing your avitar to a Pearl Harbor Memorial ...My Grandfather is a Pearl Harbor survivor....every time i look at him i wonder what he really went through that day.....


:asian:

One of my grandfathers was 2nd Day Normandy and was a POW when captured behind enemy lines. I always wonder how he felt... He died when I was two as a result of lingering injuries related to the war.

:asian: for those that served.


----------

